# Problem with Toshiba



## debclement (Nov 18, 2008)

While the TV was on our cable and internet went out. Went it did so, I heard a pop and click on the TV. This is a Toshiba SLS DLP big screen TV. I called cable company and they said there was a cable/internet outage in the area but the tv should come right back on. Now the sound comes up and the TV turns itself on and off on and off. There is a yellow light that blinks on the front and written under the yellow light is the word "lamp" this light is next to the blue power light.
.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It appears that your DLP TV has blown the lamp. This is a user replaceable item, but it's somewhat costly at around $150 or so. Check your user manual for the exact part number and replacement procedure. Obviously, if we had an exact model number for the TV we might be able to assist.


----------



## debclement (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks John - unforatunately I don't can't find the manual - is it likely that I could find that on line or via the store it was purchased at? I'm sure it isn't under warranty as it is 2 yrs old. I guess all in all, $150 is much better than replacing the unit.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can usually find the manuals on-line, but you'll need the exact model number to do the searching.


----------



## debclement (Nov 18, 2008)

While the TV was on our cable and internet went out. Went it did so, I heard a pop and click on the TV. This is a Toshiba SLS DLP big screen TV. I called cable company and they said there was a cable/internet outage in the area but the tv should come right back on. Now the sound comes up and the TV turns itself on and off on and off. There is a yellow light that blinks on the front and written under the yellow light is the word "lamp" this light is next to the blue power light.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Repeating the post won't help solve the problem. How about the exact model of the TV?


----------



## debclement (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi John - I finally was able to track down the details on my Toshiba.
SRS WOW
Dolby Digital
DLP
Model 56HM66
Serial # 30310134
Chasis # TAC632
Lamp Replacement part is Y66LMP

Do you have a supplier that recommend ordering the part from, and again, how can I find the instructions to replace the lamp? Sorry for the delay in my response. Anything you can offer will be appreciated.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Take your pick: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=toshiba+dlp+lamp+Y66LMP&btnG=Google+Search

Most of the sites that sell the lamp also have detailed installation instructions.


----------

